# Digital Camera and Water



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I've been thinking about getting a digital waterproof camera or some other type of digital camera for a while now. I enjoy taking pictures of my fish and trips just as much as making them. My friends and family enjoy them as well. Between wadefishing and just accidents I tend to get everything wet(i'm on my 4-5 cell phone). 

My guestion is what do ya'll do to keep your cameras dry? I've priced the waterproof cases and some of the nice waterproof digitals(with zoom). They can be pricey but might be what I have to purchase. Any ideas. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

check on ebay and see if there is a waterproof case for your camera. Saw one for my Coolpix 3100 listed awhile back.


----------



## Newt (May 25, 2004)

Go to your local friendly Kayak shop. As everything gets wet in a yak, they will have some sort of dry bag.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i bought the olympus stylus 300 from amazon.com

stainless case, water tight seals and great slide over lens cover.

works great, have trashed 2 vcrs and 1 reg digital offshore , even in a ziplock freezer bag.

this one is built waaaaay better, get a dry bag or pelican dry box or similar at a dive shop if really concerend.............


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Can you buy a water proof case for a digital camera?


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

*Yes you can.*

YES YES YES.

I bought an Ikelite Housing for my Nikon Coolpix 3100. I think they run about $200-$250, but they're bulletproof, and you can use them in the boat as well as underwater. I think they make them for many different brands and models.

The good thing about digital is that you can edit them in Photoshop a bit easier. Since it is already digital....and not scanned.

The tarpon was in pitch black water, so I really couldn't see him, but the Photoshop actually brought the fish out to a point where it was visible. I kinda cut the tail off, but he wasn't too thrilled with my presence. The other one shows how clear it works underwater.

The underwater photos were all taken with the underwater housing and the Coolpix 3100.

I bought mine from BH Photo Video in New York, and paid no sales tax. (you can find their website easily).
I love mine....!!! It FLOATS TOO.


----------



## sightcast1 (May 25, 2004)

I just purchased a Canon s500. The waterproof housing I ordered was $200. So far so good. I enjoy taking action pics while on the water as well. I figured since I spent the money, I'll need the assurance in knowing that my camera won't end up in the drink. It floats; camera and all.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Bought a Reefmaster (will have to look a model when I get home) about $450. Wife took it seems like 5K pics snorkerling on our last cruise. Camera perfomed well but any underwater shooting is limited by light.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

this is the waterproof case for my sony cybershot dsc-p100 i think this case was like $150 .. but as you can tell ... it's bulletproof


----------

